# Shrimp Question



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

If i have a 90 Gallon tank what kinds of fish can i keep with shrimp and which ones grow the biggest. What is the best enviroment for them to live in... i know i could look all this up, but i like to hear from those who have them....Thanks!


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*oops*

should have posted this in the sub section


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They arent big, but I keep pygmy livebearers. Larger fish will likely eat them. I have kept cherries with swordtails and endlers in a heavily planted tank. Lots of java moss helps.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

most fish will make a meal outta the shrimps unless your shrimps are huge(mountain fan shrimp?)...but assuming you have/are getting the usual dwarf shrimps(CRS,RCS,amano, tiger..etc)....
yah most fish will make a meal outta them...or at least the offsprings. if it can fit into its mouth...it might eat them. so...with that said...small fishes.

i have amano shrimps with ottos, tetras, danios and cories. think ottos are the safest with shrimps(adults and babies)..plus they eat the algae..haha

if u dun mind the shrimp not having babies that survive...amanos are pretty good..they are bigger...and feistier(lol...u'll know when u have some)...so maybe u might be able to have "bigger" fish with them


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

If you want "bigger" shrimps try the Macros (like Red Clawed Macros, I often see them in pet shops here. They get quite big, around a few inches. The only drawback would be they are a bit territorial and they can eat smaller fish. Google search for more info.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i keep cherry shrimp with regular fish, sure some get eaten, but hey survival of the fittest  the babys make good food! if you have a lot of plants and a good starter colony you will have plenty more, despite the losses, blue rams are good with them, rainbows, etc. the list goes on. if i was going to breed CRS i would be a bit more carefull in selection.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to "Crustaceans/Inverts/Mollusks" section


----------

